# Deckhand



## Marlinchaser21 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looking to deckhand on a offshore boat I have a lot of experince I can run boats I know my way around them also I have also fished Marlin tournaments.. I have a lot of offshore experince been doing it since I was 17 I'm 25 now


----------

